# Can you have a Cape Buffalo Arrow that is too heavy...



## c5ken

Im in the process of prepping for a July 2017 Cape Buffalo hunt; e.g.
Working out to increase my bow pulling weight, new 345fps IBO rated bow & selecting a broad head & arrow.... Fun Stuff!
So, I've done a ton of research regarding the best BH/arrow combination. Several of the BH/arrows I've considered have failed in a real-world situation..
I've discussed BH/arrow selection with a very helpful person from Bishop Archery & they are building some of the strongest BH's on the market. They are making BH's out of S7 and 41L40 tool steel, ranging in weight from 100-600gr. 
So if I go with a 600gr BH, 75gr insert and an Easton HaXX shaft & a 10" 2014 footer, total weight should be a little over 1000gr. The guys at Bishop Archery have field tested the aforementioned BH/arrow with great success.
With my Halon 32-6 set at 65lbs, shooting the 1000gr arrow, should generate KE-85.25, MO-0.872 at about 196fps.
The FOC on this setup should be over 30%. My concern here is to get enough penetration on a Cape Buff to get a human and rapped kill.
Question for you guys that have bow hunted Cape Buffalo with a bow - What do you think of the above arrow/BH selection??


----------



## bowhunter.bk85

Tagged for reference


----------



## txpitdog

Contact Marty Thomas at Big Oak Bowhunting. He killed an elephant with a recurve and a 1200gr arrow. He can give you some info on his setup. I believe he sunk the arrow to the fletchings from 18yds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauritian

"My concern here is to get enough penetration on a Cape Buff t*o get a human and rapped kill."* :smile:
I haven't shot a live buff YET, but I have shot a fresh buff shoulder through the scapula. 
654gr with 200 gr Cutthroat running 250fps went through the shoulder and the foam target behind it. I've also hunted in Africa 
a bunch of times with a PH friend of mine that's guided a ton of Buff hunts. We've talked about it a lot around the Boma and he 
likes a 750 -850gr arrow with a solid 2 blade(Cuttroat, VPA, Bishop type).
I'm curious but, are the Hexx's spine at 330, strong enough for that much weight out front?
Also, I could be wrong, but I use 2014's on my 5mm Axis. I'm not sure they'll fit on those hexx's.


----------



## c5ken

I've decided to go with Bishop 315gr broad head. Ordered 6 a
Few days ago.. not sure on arrows yet. I ordered a test pack of grizzklystik arrows. TAW with the 315gr BH will be 950gr..
Will know more after I test arrow flight with the test pack arrows


----------



## Mauritian

Try also the GT Kinetic 200's with a 2014 alu. footer. Very solid.


----------



## firehuntfish

c5ken said:


> I've decided to go with Bishop 315gr broad head. Ordered 6 a
> Few days ago.. not sure on arrows yet. I ordered a test pack of grizzklystik arrows. TAW with the 315gr BH will be 950gr..
> Will know more after I test arrow flight with the test pack arrows


Hello c5ken,

I am attempting my Cape buffalo bow hunt in April 2017. Coincidentally, I have decided on the Grizzlystik's with Bishop 315's as well. I have about 26% FOC.... The set-up flys well and hits hard. The total arrow weight with a lighted X-nock is right at 965 grains. I will be happy to let you know how the set-up performs.


----------



## Mr.Poindexter

I took down a Cape buffalo last August. I used an 840 grain Easton DG FMJ 250 spine arrow with a 150 grain SilverFlame BH. Was shot from a Mathews Monster Safari at 81lbs and 28" DL.

Hit a rib going in. Hit a rib coming out. 2xlung + heart, ran 65 yards and died so quick I got no death bellow. Was 15 yards from him when I shot.


----------



## Mauritian

firehuntfish said:


> Hello c5ken,
> 
> I am attempting my Cape buffalo bow hunt in April 2017. Coincidentally, I have decided on the Grizzlystik's with Bishop 315's as well. I have about 26% FOC.... The set-up flys well and hits hard. The total arrow weight with a lighted X-nock is right at 965 grains. I will be happy to let you know how the set-up performs.


Hey Firehuntfish
Did you have any luck? On the buff???
How did your setup perform?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

